# Duck hunting dvd's for sale



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 8 different duck hunting dvd's for sale. $1.00 each or $5.00 takes them all. Titles include.
FOWL MOOD BY RNT
IN THE HUNT BY RNT
THE CALLING BY RNT
THE TRUTH 2 INCOMING BY PRIMOS
THE TRUTH 7 INCOMING BY PRIMOS
WHISTLING WINGS 8 BY MOSSY OAK
THE DUCKMEN 7 GREEN HEADHUNTERS BY DUCK COMANDER
FOWL PLAY 2 BY BUCK GARDNER

My Contact Info
Shane Hansen
435-881-4589
[email protected]


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Guessing you rarely come to ogden area? If you still have them next time I hit Logan I will gladly take them from ya. Got a trip to Al's planned soon.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Guessing you rarely come to ogden area? If you still have them next time I hit Logan I will gladly take them from ya. Got a trip to Al's planned soon.


RanomElk16
Let me know when your coming & if I still have them there yours. I edited my post to include my contact info. If you want to give me yours I can let you know if I am coming your way.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

These have sold.


----------

